# Say hello to my little friend, New CR1 Pro



## fsu john (Jun 5, 2011)

After searching low and high and looking deep into my soul I finally made a decision and bought the Scott CR1 Pro this weekend! I can tell you, I couldn't be any happier with my decision. Here's some eye candy:




























I went for my first ride today and this bike flies and climbs like it has motors in it. Can't wait to log some more miles on it and put the hurt on the guys who rides with me by setting the new pace, the SCOTT CR1 Pro pace!


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice.. Conratulations with the new bike. You'll love it.

Wassler


----------



## fsu john (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, such a great bike... I think I need to get some wider handlebars and likely will take out a spacer or two to drop down a bit more.


----------



## smythe97 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice. I have one more test ride at my LBS in a couple days, but I've all but decided to get the exact same bike!


----------



## fsu john (Jun 5, 2011)

smythe97 said:


> Nice. I have one more test ride at my LBS in a couple days, but I've all but decided to get the exact same bike!


I was between the Cervelo R3, RS, and S2 and this particular bike. Took all of them for a ride and the CR1 pro felt much better. While on top of that, it was the best bang for the buck. I came from a Specialized Allez and this bike is in a world of it's own.


----------



## smythe97 (Sep 13, 2010)

My test rides have been these bikes, ranked in order of what I liked best:

1. CR1 Team (although I'll probably order a Pro)
2. Felt AR4
3. Giant Defy Advanced 3
4. Bianchi Infinito

My next ride is the RS, then I'll decide. So far, tho, the CR1 is by FAR my favorite of these.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

fsu john said:


> I was between the Cervelo R3, RS, and S2 and this particular bike. Took all of them for a ride and the CR1 pro felt much better. While on top of that, it was the best bang for the buck. I came from a Specialized Allez and this bike is in a world of it's own.


I've got an Addict R3 and a Parlee Z4, and the ride of the Addict wins hands down for me. Your bike is really sharp. Enjoy!


----------



## EWF (Apr 30, 2004)

fsu john said:


> I was between the Cervelo R3, RS, and S2 and this particular bike. Took all of them for a ride and the CR1 pro felt much better. While on top of that, it was the best bang for the buck. I came from a Specialized Allez and this bike is in a world of it's own.


You must be my evil twin. I too came from an Allez (an '04 steel version with 105 components, which is now my commuter bike) and compared the CR1 Pro to the R3 and RS. Agree completely that it felt better and had better bang for the buck. I've had it for about six weeks and have logged about 400 miles on it. Light, responsive, corners well, climbs much better than the Allez. Also I've gotten lots of compliments on the matte finish. Looks much sharper than the white R3 I rode. Enjoy!


----------



## rdblatch (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats!! I'm jealous. Did all the research. LOVE the looks of the bike.......but alas, not a single bike shop in my area have any in my size (61cm) and they're all sold out at Scott. I'm hoping the 2012s are similarly priced with similar looks. It's been another month since the last post on this topic, so hopefully you're still enjoying the ride.


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I just got the team and I LOVE it! Just did my first group ride. Was the first to get back haha. It does love to climb.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats. Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought the same bike also! I upgraded the seat to a Fizik Aliante in white and it looks pretty sharp!


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice! Maybe I'll see you out there next weekend with it riding the Spaghetti 100?


----------



## nyxis (Oct 1, 2011)

great looking bike.. I love my CR1, thinking of upgrading next year to a Foil however.. enjoy it! that CR1 is a great frame!


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I am deciding between the CR1 and the Bianchi Infinito. I am taking the CR1 out for an extended ride this weekend. I love the Infinito, but the CR1 is a better value. The 2012 with the flat black paint and the black Ultegra grouppo is pretty nice looking.


----------



## wolfboy0000 (Oct 29, 2011)

*CR won*

It's a Beautiful bike, I also tried several bikes looking for a bike I'd feel good about spending my money on and what sold me on the SCOTT was a small drainage gap in the parking lot behind the bike shop, I didn't know it was there and run over it pretty fast, I thought I didn't even feel that, so I rode over it again, was sold on the comfort of the bike and smooth ride. Was looking at the FOIL but the ride quality of the CR1 was so great I can overlook the small restriction in air flow, I can make that up with a aero helmet. Plus riding in the fetal position is very tiring, and now longer distance rides are a pleasure. I have the 2012 SCOTT Elite / SRAM, was riding Bianchi 1885 bright red. I also like the stealth finish.


----------

